# Pictures with wheels!



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Check this out. I've got a few pictures of my car after wheels got put on. But I can't make a website since I'm at my dad's to host them. Can anyone be a friend and host them for me? Just post here and I can email them to you or even get on AIM and send them to you through that. I would really appreciate anyone's help because I've been wanting to get these up for a long time. Also, whoever hosts the pics will notice (along with everyone else) that there is a mighty wheel/fender gap. I'm changing that within a week because I jsut won some Dropzone coilovers over eBay for 76 dollars. Not bad eh? Also hooking those up with Monroe Sensa-Trac struts from O Reilly's with a lifetime warrant. That's the main reason I got them, and because they're local and easily contactable. So if anyone could please host them, I'll get on AIM and you can IM or just post here and tell me you can host them for me. I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I know SOMEBODY has a website that they can host my pictures on!!! Come On!! Please people.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

If a 2 picture limit isn't a problem use the sentra.net gallery. You may link to pictures at sentra.net from here.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You're welcome to e-mail them to me. [email protected]


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

*WTF?!*

It keeps telling me that I'm a User Not Found. I even changed my password to make sure it was correct. It STILL says that I'm not found?!?!


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

*Alright, here we go.*

Hey Samo, thank you man. I'm just going to send it to you. It's only one picture right now. I tried to Upload it on Sentra.net and it says..."File 1 Missing: you must specify an image file." Which I did, I Browsed and found it in my C drive and it still wouldn't load it. I appreciate it Samo. Thanks man. Let me know what you guys think after he posts it.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

*Pictures!*

Alright finally. I got home and got them uploaded and hosted. Here's a smaller size of the image










And here's the bigger one. I suggest you look at the bigger one (Pretty damn big) just because it shows more detail and easier to see. You'll see why I didn't post it when you look.

Bigger image 

Please tell me what you guys think. And I know it needs a drop, got Dropzone adjustables coming in this week hopefully.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Pictures!*



Zexel said:


> *And I know it needs a drop, got Dropzone adjustables coming in this week hopefully. *


What are Dropzone coilover adjustables? I have never heard of them. They appear to be the same as the APC coilovers found at Pep-boys.  

I do not know if this was the auction you won, but $112 for coilovers. That just seems almost scary that you can get coil-overs for that price. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=18494734073


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Zexel - Nice Sentra dawg... BTW, the bigger image link didn't work.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good man! Unfortunately, my image host is down for mantainence for the night, so I won't be able to get the image up until tomorrow.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

thanks guys. importcartuner - you can barely see anything in the picture that I posted. The bigger one is a lot better in detail and I'll see if I can fix the problem when I get home from school. Bout to put the Money Order in my mail box in like 10 minutes. How long does it usually take for:

1) Getting the order to Flroda?
2) Getting the order through confirmation etc?

If anyone knows thanks, I live in Oklahoma so I'm thinking what, like 3-4 days to get there. I hope. Cuase the sooner the better.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

any stock struts like monroes will fail quickly. I did that 8 years ago with pro-kits and they blew out in 3 months. They will not hold a dropped suspension. I know the motivational struts are expensive, but that is the way to go if you are really low. 
Chris 92 classic


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Alright, here we go.*



Zexel said:


> *I tried to Upload it on Sentra.net and it says..."File 1 Missing: you must specify an image file." Which I did, I Browsed and found it in my C drive and it still wouldn't load it.*


You will get that same error if you attempt to upload a file greater than 60 KB. That's most likely what happened because others have uploaded pictures successfully, including one today.


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

*IMPORTCARTUNER!*

Yo, i checked you saite loing time ago, but never told you that your ride is phat. it seems like you have enough space between tires and fender. do you get much rubbing? it doesn't seem like you would. lot of people on this forum says no more than 16" without rubbing. i wanna get 17z with a little offset. what you think?

Peace
C-Mo


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

sunnysentra - Thanks for the info. I would get the Motivationals' or AGX's, but they're aren't exactly in my price range ya know? Also, on the Monroe's, I don't plan on being real low. No more than Import Car Tuner's car is (For example). And even if they do blow out, it's lifetime guarantee. So BAM BAM, bad ones for good ones and I'm done. 

Scott - Maybe that was why. I don't remember the size of the file but it was bigger than 60k I know that much. Oh well, I uploaded them at Geocities.com and it worked, so it's all good.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: IMPORTCARTUNER!*



cmotek24 said:


> *Yo, i checked you saite loing time ago, but never told you that your ride is phat. it seems like you have enough space between tires and fender. do you get much rubbing? it doesn't seem like you would. lot of people on this forum says no more than 16" without rubbing. i wanna get 17z with a little offset. what you think?
> 
> Peace
> C-Mo *


Well... I get a little rubbing on my rear fenders when I go over deep bumps or when I drive up onto my driveway.... other than that, the rear wheels haven't given me any problems... even during normal driving, no problems. How much of an offset are you looking for on your 17's? Cause the offset on my 17's are +38.


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

awesome dude... i'm not exactly sure how much offset, depends on the style. but just so it's flush with the fender... like the 18z on the m3.. soo sweet.... but 17z won't rub with the strut? i was afraid of it touching the insides of the strut also... and i'm not wanting to drop it too much.... ilike the height of it as it is...it's pretty coo... mad tite

Peace
CMo


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

cmo - when I first put my 17's on, my rear wheel rubbed my strut BAD. I had to get wheel spacers (1/4") and then threw them on there and realized that my studs weren't long enough. Had to buy longer studs (Don't remmber how much longer). Anyways, my rear wheels still aren't flush with my rear. My front is perfect with it tho. I don't know how import car tuner got his pretty flush like that, but mind don't do that. Oh well. And to be honest I would have to look at my offset again. I have bad memory if anyone can tell. I'll find it and post it later tonight. Oh BTW, believe me, once you get the wheels, you'll realize you need a drop. Unless you already have springs/coilovers on your Classic, you'll want one. It'll make it look a lot better. Massive Motorsports, place where I bought mine, emailed me yesterday telling me they were shipping them right when she sent me the email and that was yesterday at like 3:30. 

Importcartuner - You're pretty good at estimating shipping times. My money order got there yesterday! I hope I get them soon!


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Zexel said:


> *Importcartuner - You're pretty good at estimating shipping times.*


Eh... it was a lucky guess man  .


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

tite.... can't wait to check emm...

Peace
CMo


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

*I'm getting 17's*

I have a friend of a friend who is selling 17's for $300 w/tires(2 are new and 2 are used) its a great deal. I never seen them before and im going to look at them in a day or 2. I was wondering what are the specs of your tires so I can figure out if they will fit without having to deal with a tire store. 

B132nr


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Most of ours is 205-40's. What do you mean deal with a tire store? And that is one hell of a damn deal depending on the condition of them and how they look. See which tires are new and their specs and see what tires are used adn their specs. I personally have Hankok Ventus 405's. They're pretty good but have no comparison to them. Seems like they're wearing pretty well too.


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

*oh ok thanx*

Oh ok thanx for the specs. I am actually going to look at them tommorrow and im not exactly sure what they look like because my friend happened to mention them to me and he said they look like they have a bunch of spokes like rally wheels. He also said they are called Eurospeed F9's, atleast thats what it sounded like over the phone. I never heard of them, if anyone has can some one give me a website or atleast let me know if they are good? thanx

Never mind about the tire store thing i wasnt thinking. I hope the offset is right tho, they came off a toyota corrolla( I dont know the year) so I would think they are close.

I'll let u know about them when i see em and maybe i can get some pics up. 

B132nr


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Never heard of them either. Some "No-name" brands weigh a TON, so see how mucht hey weigh. Maybe on a scale or just by hand. A lot of people said my 17's were really light, so I was happy about that. And they will take away performance. I can't feel the performance loss until top-end and it sucks. But how often am I on the highway going 100+? More than likely not much. Yeah, try and get some pics up and we'll see how they look!


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

*I had my friend check em out*

MY friend that told me about those tires had gone and looked at them for me because i had to be somewhere and he happened to be at his friends house at the time, but anyway he told me the tires are 205/50. Can those fit?


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: I had my friend check em out*



B132nr said:


> *...but anyway he told me the tires are 205/50. Can those fit? *


205/40's are the recommended tire size for 17's... with the 205/50's, you're gonna have a hard time clearing the rear fenders. So, with that said, you're better off getting 205/40 size tires.


----------

